# Ohio Meet-Up



## Baileysmom

I'd be interested, if I was available.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

I'd be interested....if I lived in Ohio...


----------



## sharlin

A little far for to go, but, lets keep this bumped up for awhile for all you midwesterners!!! Heck, you guys can go to 3 states in the same time it takes me just to go to San Diego!!!


----------



## BonnieKotara

I am in Ohio and would like the info for the meet up.


----------



## Hali's Mom

I'm in Erie, where is Logan?


----------



## sharlin

Be sure to go to the top of the page and under GRF map you guys can enter you towns and such and then maybe find a common area to meet up at.


----------



## shenando

This idea was brought up by Lexie's Mom and Sholley on another thread and never really discussed further...I am very interested in a meet-up, but not really certain of a really good place for it. I also know that Heidi36oh is interested in meeting some people as well, so I figure at least a few people would show up.  Logan is in southeastern ohio about an hour below columbus.


----------



## FranH

We are 20 miles from Ohio. Just south of Coldwater, Michigan and north of Fremont, Indiana.

If it's not far, we may be interested, too. It was sooo much fun last Saturday in Muskegon.


----------



## TheHooch

sharlin said:


> A little far for to go, but, lets keep this bumped up for awhile for all you midwesterners!!! Heck, you guys can go to 3 states in the same time it takes me just to go to San Diego!!!


Well if there weren't so many of you far out hippy dudes living in one spot it wouldn't take so long. I have tried to drive on your roads out there. ROFL

Us ******* hippy dudes like wide open spaces.

Hooch


----------



## shenando

just bumping this up...


----------



## sholley

hi, yeah we were talking about it. I was saying I lived on a lake in southeast ohio called Lake Waynoka in Sardinia. We have a beach area that would be good for the doggies. I know there are more of you up north so I am not adverse to coming up that way as well. I know there are nice lakes up there also. I am up for anything and anytime. Will go looking around online for areas.


----------



## nick

Ya I'm up for it!


----------



## monomer

As long as its this summer and not too 'deep' into Ohio, we would be very interested in making it... however we would need some leadtime (like a couple of weeks notice to plan... mainly my wife needs to put-in for the days off).

I think people need to be suggesting good dog-friendly locations in Ohio or southeastern Michigan.


----------



## Baileysmom

Here is a great dog park that I found in Columbus. Looks wonderful. The only down side is that it costs $25 to non-members......

Columbus Dog Park - Companion Club Dog Park

Any other ideas?


----------



## sharlin

Sorry guys--don't really know the area, but here is some places:

*Dog Parks - Ohio*

*Big Walnut Dog Park
City: Columbus*
State: OH
Website: http://www.bigwalnutdogpark.com
Dog Park Info: The first public off-leash dog park in the city of Columbus. It consists of 3 fenced acres in Big Walnut Park, 2 double-gated entrances, and pond access for the dogs to swim. 

The park is located at: 5000 E Livingston Ave 

The park is open daily from 7am to 11pm. Please see website for rules and details.
*Canine Companion Club Dog Park
City: Delaware*
State: OH
Website: http://www.columbusdogpark.com
Dog Park Info: Canine Companion Club located in the Columbus, Ohio area is a private Off-Leash Dog Park in a unique country setting on 11 spacious acres of maintained grounds with beautiful pine trees with a 2 acre beautifully maintained "Golden Pond".
*Bark Til Dark Dog Park
City: Delaware*
State: OH
Website: http://barktildarkdogpark.com
Dog Park Info: 6 fenced acres with an acre pond. Open 7 days a week year round. All dogs must be spayed/neutered and up to date on shots. Day passes available for $15 November-March.
*Paws Park
City: Canal Winchester*
State: OH
Website: www.pawspark.org
Dog Park Info: Paws Park is where the elite with four feet come to meet! Paws Park is dedicated to supporting the Central Ohio Dog Shelter and Rescue community. In a safe, secure and fun environment you and your canine friend can socialize in the private membership off leash dog park located at 2077 SR 674 (Winchester Southern Rd) in Northern Pickaway County. We are located on 7 acres of mature trees, grassy meadows with a large swimming pond, complete with diving dock. Just 7 miles south of SR 33 in Canal Winchester, Paws Park is conveniently located minutes from Pickerington, Pataskala, Lancaster, Reynoldsburg, Gahanna, Circleville and the rest of Central Ohio.
Our philosophy is to provide a safe and secure place for dogs and their owners to run, play and socialize. We support and encourage rescue efforts and humane education. Proceeds from entry fees, concession sales and dog washes will be donated to rescue groups; shelters and other dog related charities. These funds will help support low cost spay and neuter programs and humane education. Our goal is to help rescue groups afford better care to the dogs they have rescued as well as provide rescue services to more dogs. 
Membership is limited and will be filled on a first come first served basis. A non-refundable $150.00 annual membership fee is required to become a Paws Park member. $5.00 will be charged per entry and will be donated to the „animal group of the day.‰ We are open Saturday and Sunday 10am to 4pm and Wednesday nights from 6pm to 9pm from May 21st through the end of October (weather permitting). All dogs are required to be licensed, spayed or neutered and up to date on vaccinations (rabies and Bortetella included) and proof must be submitted and on file before the dog‚s first visit.
For more information and a schedule of attending groups visit us on the web at www.pawspark.org or contact Lora Zigan at (614) 837-6760. 
*Pooch Playground
City: Gahanna*
State: OH
Website: http://www.poochplayground.com
Dog Park Info: Free Public park located in NE Gahanna at 6547 Clark St Rd. 
Hours: dawn to dusk 
Features: 2.3 acres, fenced, separate small dog area, benches, tables, parking, restrooms, trash. 
*Dog Park at Wildwood Park
City: Granville*
State: OH
Website: http://www.granvilleohioonline.com/info/pets/pet-dog-parks.html
Granville now has a leash-free dog park at the southwest corner of Wildwood Park on the west side of Granville. (Wildwood Park is located off of West Broadway, just west of the Granville Apratment Complex.) This newly fenced park, the project of a local Girl Scout, was opened in late fall 2005. General rules for park use are: ​
Please keep aggressive dogs at home
Owners are responsible for ensuring that dog interaction is not dangerous or threatening
Owner must clean up after their own dogs 

Plans are in place to ultimately create separate sections for large & small dogs. The park was fully complete in Spring 2006.
*Bowling Green
Dog Park*
1912 E. Gypsy Lane Road
open sunrise to sunset; fenced, handicap access, parking, trash.
comments: $15/yr for family with 1 dog, $5 each additional dog to a max of $25/yr for 3 or more dogs in the same family for Wood County residents (non-residents $25 - $35 per year). Dog owners must show health certificate from vet showing current shots and worm-free. Locks changed every year to aid in enforcement. Must comply with park rules. There are three fenced-in areas: two for play, one has an agility course. Mutt-mitts provided.
*Cincinnati
Mt. Airy Dog Park *
Located at Mt. Airy Forest's Highpoint Picnic Area on Westwood Northern Blvd.
Between Montana Ave. and North Bend Road.
Hours: open dawn to dusk
Features: fenced, benches, tables, handicap access, trees, parking, restrooms,
water, trash, shelter.
*The Doghouse
City: Vienna*
State: OH 
Website: http://www.dogdaycarewv.com
Dog Park Info: Mid-Ohio Valley's first and only indoor dog park. 2500 sq. ft. of indoor fun and also a fenced in outdoor area.​


----------



## shenando

Thanks for the info Sharlin. I hate that I don't really have much to offer actually living in Ohio. The only places we ever take Parker are to Old Man's Cave in the Hocking Hills (which is very nice, but not necessarily big enough for a lot of golden retrievers to go swimming at the same time?) and to "the ranch" where my grandparents own horses. This is actually a very nice place with a large pond and approx 300 acres of horse trails...heck, even cabins if anyone would want to stay, but I'd have to check with the owner first of course... It's out in the country though, so not sure that anyone would want to even find it. Sholley's place sounds nice too...heck, anywhere is fine with us because we are close enough to everywhere...we're up for anything.


----------



## shenando

I looked up Alum Creek State Park too...they have what appears to be a nice, fairly new dog park with a swimming area (that looked pretty muddy in the pics) but I've never actually been there, so am not really sure what it's actually like.


----------



## Baileysmom

shenando said:


> Thanks for the info Sharlin. I The only places we ever take Parker are to Old Man's Cave in the Hocking Hills (which is very nice, but not necessarily big enough for a lot of golden retrievers to go swimming at the same time?) and to "the ranch" where my grandparents own horses. This is actually a very nice place with a large pond and approx 300 acres of horse trails...heck, even cabins if anyone would want to stay, but I'd have to check with the owner first of course... It's out in the country though, so not sure that anyone would want to even find it. Sholley's place sounds nice too...heck, anywhere is fine with us because we are close enough to everywhere...we're up for anything.


I think Hocking Hills State Park even has dog friendly cabins for rent.


----------



## FranH

A few more to add to the list....

Ohio


----------



## Heidi36oh

shenando said:


> This idea was brought up by Lexie's Mom and Sholley on another thread and never really discussed further...I am very interested in a meet-up, but not really certain of a really good place for it. I also know that Heidi36oh is interested in meeting some people as well, so I figure at least a few people would show up.  Logan is in southeastern ohio about an hour below columbus.


Yes I am, I will be there.


----------



## Heidi36oh

I feel kinda stupid living in Ohio and don't know there was that many Dog parks around, and I missed this post for a couple of days :doh:
Blond what can I say...lol


----------



## shenando

I was wondering about you!  Glad to see you finally found it. There are so many options that have been brought up though! And I don't know really anything about any of these places to say.


----------



## sholley

hey all. does anyone know anything about Indian Lake?


----------



## shenando

I haven't personally heard of it but looked it up and it looks like it would be nice...didn't see anything about where they allow dogs or not though. Anybody?


----------



## Lexie's Mom

Indian Lake is very nice. not sure about dog parks though. My FIL lives up there at Russells Point. I'll see if i can get some information. That's mid state so i think it's a great idea.


----------



## sharlin

Bumping this for all the Ohio-ans


----------



## nick

Anyone have ideas on the date?


Oh and for dog parks there is one in Stow, OH. 7 acre park with a 3 acre lake. Can't really find much info on it as it's fairly new. But it's a nice area in NE ohio


----------



## Heidi36oh

Don't know anything about these dog parks, guess I can research some, as for a date maybe some time middle to end of August


----------



## Heidi36oh

This one don't look to bad, voted 1 of the 10 best ones in the US
Friends of Alum Creek Dog Park


----------



## nick

The Alum Creek looks real nice, hopefully it's more towards the later part of the middle . (going on vacation from 11th-18th)


----------



## Baileysmom

Looks like a nice place. Only about a two hour ride for me.


----------



## monomer

At 5-1/2 hours straight through driving, its probably just a little too far for us to go... but I'll bet you guys will have a good time there, it's got a nice big pond (3-acres!) and, did I read that right? 1000 cars on the weekend!!! That place sounds like its very popular with the dog crowd.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Does it sound like a good place to all of you??
How about August 25??


----------



## shenando

Sounds great to me! I have to work that darn weekend though...maybe I'll be able to trade with someone since it's still a month away. Does this sound good to everyone else too? Anyone have an idea on a time?


----------



## Heidi36oh

We can do a different weekend, was just a thought, up to you guys, shenando you started the thread, don't want to
go ever your head


----------



## shenando

I didn't start the idea though...I should definitely be able to either switch weekends or Saturdays with someone (especially a month in advance,) but I won't know for sure until at least Monday. The 11th and 18th are already out because nick has vacation and September 1st I have a wedding to go to that Jeremy's in...The 25th seems to be the best time for it. I'm excited! I hope that most people can come!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Me too, was so disappointed I couldn't go to Michigan, looked like so much fun


----------



## shenando

oh i know...i could probably go if they have it again next year as planned...we just couldn't see driving that far 2 weekends in a row...  I hope this all comes together and we have a good turnout.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Would Alum Creek be some what close to all you guy's?
It's about 1 to 1 and a half for me, what about you guy's?


----------



## Lexie's Mom

I'm just north of Baileysmom so not too far for me either. I can't, however, do the weekend of the 17th and 18th of August. Class reunion that weekend. Other than that, i'm in


----------



## sholley

per mapquest it is 2 hours for me. not bad at all. park looks nice. 25th should not be a problem but need to ck with the dh


----------



## threegoldengirls

Pretty sure we'll be able to make it. It's about 2 hours from Cleveland.


----------



## Heidi36oh

So it's not too far for every one, that' s good


----------



## shenando

about an hour and 15 from us...any idea on a time that is good for everyone?


----------



## nick

The 25th would be awesome! and if that doesnt work.. even the 19th?


----------



## Heidi36oh

25 is good for me, thought about driving up there and checking the park out, maybe next weekend, unless one of you been there and seen what it's like.


----------



## monomer

Heidi36oh said:


> 25 is good for me, thought about driving up there and checking the park out, maybe next weekend, unless one of you been there and seen what it's like.


Ah, reconnaissance mission... what a good idea!

Remember... a good 'scout' always takes lots of reconnaissance photos.
You can then post some of the pix in this thread along with a 'report' of your impressions of the park.


----------



## Heidi36oh

monomer said:


> Ah, reconnaissance mission... what a good idea!
> 
> Remember... a good 'scout' always takes lots of reconnaissance photos.
> You can then post some of the pix in this thread along with a 'report' of your impressions of the park.


yep...lot's of pics, just thought it be a good idea before everyone would get there and it's not what it looks like on their website.


----------



## sholley

Heidi36oh said:


> 25 is good for me, thought about driving up there and checking the park out, maybe next weekend, unless one of you been there and seen what it's like.



wow. that would be awesome. I can not imagine it would be a disappointment but then again one never knows. Would be interesting to see how crowded it is as well.


----------



## Heidi36oh

sholley said:


> wow. that would be awesome. I can not imagine it would be a disappointment but then again one never knows. Would be interesting to see how crowded it is as well.


That's why I'm thinking next saturday it's a weekend


----------



## shenando

That's kind of what I was thinking too, but I don't know when I would be able to get up there. I'm taking Parker to Petsmart tomorrow to get groomed, but I don't really want to take him there after that, so that he could get all dirty in the water.  Maybe I'll just wait for your report.  We drive by Alum Creek everytime we go up to Lake Erie, but I've never been by the dog park. Quick question...is the certificate of having a dog license probably good enough (without the actual dog tag?) I just got them out yesterday and laid them on the table. They were in a little manilla envelope and Bailey got ahold of it and now I can't find the tags! The paper is still pretty much whole (at least they can read it well enough) but the tags are gone! The hooks are all that we could find. I'm hoping the darn dog didn't eat them, but I wouldn't put anything past her!


----------



## Heidi36oh

shenando said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking too, but I don't know when I would be able to get up there. I'm taking Parker to Petsmart tomorrow to get groomed, but I don't really want to take him there after that, so that he could get all dirty in the water.  Maybe I'll just wait for your report.  We drive by Alum Creek everytime we go up to Lake Erie, but I've never been by the dog park. Quick question...is the certificate of having a dog license probably good enough (without the actual dog tag?) I just got them out yesterday and laid them on the table. They were in a little manilla envelope and Bailey got ahold of it and now I can't find the tags! The paper is still pretty much whole (at least they can read it well enough) but the tags are gone! The hooks are all that we could find. I'm hoping the darn dog didn't eat them, but I wouldn't put anything past her!


I would think it's good enough, but I can ask when I go up, or maybe e-mail


----------



## shenando

That would be great if you end up going...Looking forward to hearing about the place. I was definitely wondering about the crowdedness after hearing about the 1000 cars.


----------



## Heidi36oh

shenando said:


> That would be great if you end up going...Looking forward to hearing about the place. I was definitely wondering about the crowdedness after hearing about the 1000 cars.


Me too, might just be a little much, maybe 1000 cars a month (I hope)..lol


----------



## shenando

No kidding! I just keep thinking if that's normal for a weekend, what's it going to be like when we all go there?


----------



## monomer

If you figure 1.5 dogs per car... that's 1500 dogs. That then averages out to about 750 dogs per day ... and since they don't come all at once or stay all day long, I'm guessing approximately 50-200 dogs at any one time. AND probably 5-10% of those will be Goldens... usually is at many dog parks.

In fact, I would think those many dogs (and their people) could only add to the fun... especially if its a really big park which it sounds like it is. Anyone know how many acres the dog park encompasses?


----------



## shenando

it says it's on a 4-acre site...that includes 2 different fenced in areas...one for small dogs and one for all others. So how are we going to know who is from this forum and who is not?


----------



## Heidi36oh

I send them a e-mail about Shenando's tags and asked a couple of questions her is how they replied, the small fee is $ 35.00


Hi Claudia, 
Thanks for thinking about us. If after you go and check it out - you still want to use the dog park for your event you will have to complete and send in a special events form to the Alum Creek State Park office. The form is attached to this email. The park staff is responsible for determining if you can/cannot have the event at this part of Alum Creek State Park. There is a small fee you may be asked to pay. Please let me know when you submit your form so that I am aware of your event.

You could either email your competed form to [email protected]

Or you could fax it to 740-548-4509 

or you could mail it to 
Alum Creek State Park
Attention: LORA
3615 South Old State Road
Delaware, Ohio 43015

As far as tags - if she bring the vet records to prove her dogs have their shots - that should be ok. We operate on the honor systems - there is nobody checking for tags, but is good to have tags or other proof - just in case.

Because the Alum Creek Dog Park operates on donations - it would be nice if your group could consider leaving a donation in our onsite donation box. 

If you do have your meeting at the park - I will email you our rules and some other information about dog parks that I would ask your members to read before coming to the meeting. Not everyone has been to a dog park and knows what to do/not to do. 

I would ask that you please not schedule your meeting for the last Saturday of the month as we have cleanup sessions from 9 to noon on those days. We are also hoping to do a drainage improvement project late this summer that will require portions of the park to be temporarily closed. Please let me know asap your plans and we will try to plan around them

Regards, 
Ann Wennberg
Friends of Alum Creek Dog Park


----------



## shenando

So they're treating our meet-up as an event? we can't just act like we're all just going there to have a good time like anyone else? i guess it could look a little suspicious with an overabundance of golden retrievers.  and how about that last saturday of the month thing? what are we thinking?


----------



## sholley

I agree. we just show up and who is the wiser????


----------



## sholley

however $35.00 is not a lot since it will be benefiting the dog park...


----------



## Heidi36oh

I was thinking the same , we just show up, and the clean up was only til noon, so what's the big deal?
They send me a big big form to fill out...lol


----------



## shenando

what all does the form want to know? i just can't see what the big deal is over a group of us showing up just to have fun...i wonder how many of us will end up coming?


----------



## Heidi36oh

I'd love to post it but it's in Adobe Reader and can't figure out how to post it...however can e-mail it if any one want's to read it, pm me


----------



## monomer

shenando said:


> it says it's on a 4-acre site...


Are you sure about this? I thought it said there was a 3-acre pond in there?... sure doesn't leave much room for the land-lubbers, aye?


----------



## monomer

Heidi36oh said:


> I'd love to post it but it's in Adobe Reader and can't figure out how to post it...however can e-mail it if any one want's to read it, pm me


Can't you just 'copy-n-paste' it into a posting? Or is it more like a mini-novel?


----------



## shenando

"Thanks to the many volunteers and sponsors who dedicated their time and resources to make the Alum Creek Dog Park happen! The dog park is on a 4-acre site along the Alum Creek reservoir near the Alum Creek Marina. The grounds include a fenced area with water access for dogs that enjoy water sports, and two additional fenced areas for small and large dogs. We couldn't ask for a nicer location!"

This was off the site...I can't find anywhere where it actually says 3 acres, but judging by the pictures on the site, it could very well be 3 acres of water too! Maybe the land equals out to be 4 acres? I'm not sure???


----------



## Heidi36oh

monomer said:


> Can't you just 'copy-n-paste' it into a posting? Or is it more like a mini-novel?


Won't let me copy and paste, tried a couple of thinks and it won't work just send it to shenando maybe she can do something with it...lol


----------



## shenando

I'll have to see if Jeremy knows what he's doing. I'm terrible with that kind of stuff.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Is it too large to upload as an attachment? There's a PDF file extenion listed...Sometimes the file is too large though.

Attach Files
Valid file extensions: bmp doc gif jpeg jpg pdf png zip


*Manage Attachments*


----------



## shenando

Hope this works! 
View attachment Alum_Creek_Special_Event_Form.pdf


----------



## Heidi36oh

Thank you, it worked you're good:doh:


----------



## shenando

Jeremy definitely deserves the credit on that one! I had NO IDEA!


----------



## Heidi36oh

shenando said:


> Jeremy definitely deserves the credit on that one! I had NO IDEA!


Way to go Jeremy :


----------



## shenando

Does anyone know anyone that lives in or around Blanchester, OH??? There is a dog park there with "9 fenced areas of woods, pastures, and ponds" but no website listed. Just wondering if it is nice or not?


----------



## sholley

shenando said:


> Does anyone know anyone that lives in or around Blanchester, OH??? There is a dog park there with "9 fenced areas of woods, pastures, and ponds" but no website listed. Just wondering if it is nice or not?


ha...blanchester is only 25 minutes for so from me. If there is a dog park there I am not aware of it. We do not go to dog parks though with living on a lake and all. I can find out about it and check it out this week. But that would really be a long haul for most of you. I am only 25 minutes north of KY


----------



## shenando

well, i wasn't sure where it was in ohio...i had only mapquested it and found it was 2 hours away from me, which didn't seem too bad...i hadn't gone the extra step to see where it was located exactly.


----------



## shenando

Well, while Parker was at Petsmart getting groomed, Jeremy and I drove around to 3 different places that we could meet up. Because of the form that Alum Creek wanted us to fill out and the whole "clean-up day" part of her e-mail back to heidi36oh, we figured that maybe we should look up other places. 

One of which was Alum Creek and I'm glad we went there first. It was set up as 3 fenced-in areas (1 for small dogs, 1 for bigger dogs, and 1 for any size that included a beach area.) There were buoys in the water out to a certain point and the beach area was not very large (neither was the amt of water they could supposedly swim in.) The water wasn't very pretty and the fenced-in area wasn't very large either. The fenced-in area that was just land for bigger dogs was pretty big, but what fun was it without water?! The place as a whole was very crowded and just not big enough for a bunch of extra people. Not to mention this was on a Sunday when some people were probably still in church. Basically, what I am trying to say is it wouldn't be too bad if you were just going as a family, but as a whole group of us, it's probably not the best place. 

Another stop on our trip was Big Walnut Dog Park on E. Livingstone Ave in Columbus. It was 3 fenced-in acres with pond access. There were plenty of trees for shade and picnic tables and was pretty much secluded from any roads or businesses. It was big enough that it didn't seem too crowded and there was plenty of parking. This place was actually the first place we went to, so it was probably not even 10:30 in the morning on a Sunday, so I"m not sure how crowded it usually is. I thought it was really nice though. 

The other place we went to was called Antrim Park on Olentangy River Rd in Columbus. We had no idea what to expect with this place because I could not find any pictures on the internet or anything, but once we got there, I knew right away it would be my favorite place. It is not a dog park exactly, but there were quite a few dogs there. It is a lake with a 1.2 mile path (actually 1 for bikers/runners and 1 for dogs and walkers) around it. There is sandy beach all the way around the lake (not always very wide, but good enough) and the water is gorgeous! There were waterfowl swimming around once section which could be a problem (?) for some dogs, but they just stayed in one area hoping to get fed. There seemed to be enough parking, though we may have to walk some because some of the parking is a little bit of a distance from the lake. It was semi-crowded, but it's such a big place, that there is no reason why there wouldn't be room for our group. 

Anyways, I just wanted to put the word out there. I know heidi36oh and myself both researched some of these places last night and so I thought I'd go check some of them out to get a better idea. Just let us know what you all think. Pictures will follow in another post.


----------



## shenando

Here are a few of Alum Creek Dog Park:




















Big Walnut Dog Park (I should mention that the water wasn't too pretty here...maybe worse than Alum Creek):


----------



## shenando

Here are the many that I took at Antrim Park:


















































This place wasn't fenced in or anything, as it is not an actual dog park, but people had their dogs off leash when they were in the water. The dogs were on their leashes whenever they were walking on the path. 

Once again, just let me know what you think...I'm sure there are still plenty of other nice places...these are just the places I went to today.


----------



## sholley

*Thank you so much for doing that.*

I agree. I vote for number 3. definately not number 2 looks like a big muddy hole...no thanks. I will do/go with whatever you all choose. I was told the park in Blanchester is very nice but like I said I think too far for you all. Columbus is not to bad for me. about 2 hours or so.


----------



## shenando

yeah, that's what we were thinking...#2 was actually the second best. If you take away the dirty looking water, it really wasn't that bad. And it was a pretty big place. At Alum Creek (The first place) the pictures don't really show what it was like, but the fenced-in area was super small with as many dogs as what was there. The 3rd place we will definitely be going to even on our own! We wished that Parker wouldn't have been getting groomed because he would have had a great time there!


----------



## Heidi36oh

I'd go with number 3 too, nice clean water, the other 2 are mud holes...lol
Thank you so much for acctl. taking the time to go look at them.


----------



## shenando

It was my pleasure. Now I feel good about it. It's always nice to know what you're getting, especially in a situation like this.


----------



## Heidi36oh

So true, and who would know that the one we thought was a good one turnes out to be almost the worst...lol


----------



## shenando

Seriously. Even the pictures that I took looked alright, but in person it just wasn't that great at all. Just too small mainly. And those buoys were really close to the beach. I don't know why they were either. It was a huge lake out there! A lot of people were throwing their dogs balls and such out further and it wasn't a big deal. There wasn't anyone there monitoring or anything. There were definitely a lot of golden retrievers though! Sholley was right!


----------



## shenando

Sorry...I guess that was monomer that said that about 5-10% being goldens. Oops!


----------



## Heidi36oh

shenando said:


> Sorry...I guess that was monomer that said that about 5-10% being goldens. Oops!


LOL no problem


----------



## nick

If the dog park in stow isn't too far from everyone, it may also be a possibility? I'm gonna head up there with Jake tomorrow so I'll take some pictures.


----------



## Heidi36oh

cool, let us know


----------



## Heidi36oh

Bump

Nick any news on the park you where talking about??


----------



## nick

Sorry took forever.. life happens.

Bow Wow Beach 
(Silver Spring Park) 
5070 Stow Road 
Stow, Ohio 44224 

A 7.5 acre fenced-in dog park including grassy knolls and a sandy beach leading to a 3 acre lake. Other amenities include a pen entrance to the fenced-in park, separate areas for small and large dogs, six strategically placed waste deposits stations, clean drinkking water and a dog washing station. 


here are the pictures.















































































































and that's it.


----------



## threegoldengirls

Has anyone decided if and where there will be a meetup?


----------



## shenando

From my understanding, we are definitely meeting up...not sure how many are still interested...I had traveled around columbus area to find some places and found a really nice spot (Antrim Park) that everyone seemed to be interested in. Nick went and looked at a place in Stow that also seemed to be nice, but no one has really responded as to if it is too far away for them or not. I mapquested it and it appears to be about 4 hours away from Sardinia and Cincinnati. I think Columbus is the closest for everyone as a whole, but still waiting to hear more opinions on the matter. We're still planning on meeting though (for August 25th.)


----------



## Heidi36oh

For me Columbus is the better one, have to work on Sundays so really can't do a really long drive, 2 hours is cool, and the August 25 sounds good too.


----------



## sholley

Hey all. Yeah Stow is kind of far but I would just look for a place to stay if that is the majority. the 25th is good. Still trying to decide if DH is going. Sami does not do well with strange doggies and I would really hate to leave her alone all day without the boys. I think I may just come and bring Jimi. When Beni is not with Sami she gets very upset.


----------



## shenando

Yeah, Jeremy and I will both be coming, but only bringing Parker, as Bailey doesn't do well with strange dogs or humans either. Parker loves everybody, though he's never been with a big group of dogs (just 5 or 6 at the most,) so it will be interesting to see how he does.


----------



## shenando

Okay everybody, so I guess we're definitely going to be meeting at Antrim Park on Olentangy River Rd in Columbus, Ohio on August 25th. I know a lot of people have expressed interest...who all is in now that we have a place and a date?


----------



## sholley

I will be there. Name time and actual meeting place.....


----------



## shenando

I don't know about time...it's only an hour from me, so when is good for those of you that have to drive a little further? If you pull up 5858 Olentangy River Rd, Columbus, Ohio on google maps, you can zoom in and actually take a look at how the parking lot and stuff is set up. You have to just drive down a short road when you pull into Antrim Park and once you park, you have to walk underneath a highway (I think it's 315.) Once you get out the other side of the bridge, there is a deck-type thing that overlooks the water (straight ahead.) I figure that's as good a place as any to meet. What do you guys think? You can actually see the deck on the map if you put it in satellite mode...pretty cool!


----------



## threegoldengirls

My husband and I will be there. And my girls of course! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Heidi36oh

I'll be there, how about noon, gives everyone time to get there.
Yes I seen the satellite pics..pretty cool


----------



## Heidi36oh

Can't wait...lol


----------



## shenando

Noon sounds good to me! Wish the date was sooner! lol! Time will hopefully go by quickly though!


----------



## nick

me and the pup will be there.


----------



## Heidi36oh

You wanna make it Aug 25, at noon, at Antrim Park?


----------



## BeauShel

I was wondering, if anyone affiliated with a rescue is going to be going to the Ohio Meetup? I ask because Marie0977 is looking to turn her dog into a rescue but was not to close to a rescue. But I thought if maybe someone with a rescue was going, she could meetup with one of yall there and turn over the dog. Maybe someone could ask her if she would be willing. That way her dog would be safe. I will let her know about the meetup and see if she would be interested.


----------



## sholley

BeauShel said:


> I was wondering, if anyone affiliated with a rescue is going to be going to the Ohio Meetup? I ask because Marie0977 is looking to turn her dog into a rescue but was not to close to a rescue. But I thought if maybe someone with a rescue was going, she could meetup with one of yall there and turn over the dog. Maybe someone could ask her if she would be willing. That way her dog would be safe. I will let her know about the meetup and see if she would be interested.


I will be going and yes I do rescue. What kind of pup? We are currently full but by then we may be in better shape. Tell me more of the circumstances. You can PM me if you like.

Keeping my fingers crossed because we have 7 possible adoptions lined up for this weekend.


----------



## nick

noon good for me.


----------



## shenando

sholley said:


> I will be going and yes I do rescue. What kind of pup? We are currently full but by then we may be in better shape. Tell me more of the circumstances. You can PM me if you like.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed because we have 7 possible adoptions lined up for this weekend.


Sholley, just read the "Need Help Now" thread in the most recent threads and you will learn her story. "Chewie" is a 7 month old Golden retriever pup in need of a new home. She lives in Springboro, Ohio.


----------



## Heidi36oh

shenando said:


> Sholley, just read the "Need Help Now" thread in the most recent threads and you will learn her story. "Chewie" is a 7 month old Golden retriever pup in need of a new home. She lives in Springboro, Ohio.


I can't find the thread, I love to see her


----------



## BeauShel

Here is the thread that she started. Her name is Marie0977 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...oral-problems-issues/19243-need-help-now.html

I am really upset now knowing that the place she wants to send that sweet pup to is not a no-kill shelter. I hope someone can get through to her before she does this. Maybe if not then the rescue can get the dog from that shelter. I hope it all works out for Chewie.


----------



## sholley

PM'd her to see if she can wait till the ohio meet up for me to get Chewie of if she would like to make other/sooner arrangements. We have a very long list of very loving qualified families looking for a Golden rescue.

Just mapquested her location and she is only 1 hour 15 from where I live and only 39 minutes from where I work. I told her I can get him anytime. Hopefully she will get the messages.


----------



## Heidi36oh

sholley said:


> PM'd her to see if she can wait till the ohio meet up for me to get Chewie of if she would like to make other/sooner arrangements. We have a very long list of very loving qualified families looking for a Golden rescue.
> 
> Just mapquested her location and she is only 1 hour 15 from where I live and only 39 minutes from where I work. I told her I can get him anytime. Hopefully she will get the messages.


I be willing to take him in to foster or possibly give him a home, it's only 1 hour 30 from me.


----------



## shenando

I just think it's wonderful that everyone is trying to help this pup. I was thinking the same thing about being willing to foster him until someone could find him a home, however, I would not be able to keep him forever (as I would like.) I hate when stories like this come up, especially when they are so close to where I live...unfortunately, we can't help all dogs in need. Has anyone heard anything from this woman yet?


----------



## Heidi36oh

shenando said:


> I just think it's wonderful that everyone is trying to help this pup. I was thinking the same thing about being willing to foster him until someone could find him a home, however, I would not be able to keep him forever (as I would like.) I hate when stories like this come up, especially when they are so close to where I live...unfortunately, we can't help all dogs in need. Has anyone heard anything from this woman yet?


I wrote 1 PM and 1 e-mail no response yet.


----------



## sholley

*Chewie's new Home*

Guess what...Chewie will be staying in Ohio and on the forum. He is going to be Peanut's new brother....YEAH>>>>>>>
Thanks a mil heidi36oh


----------



## Lexie's Mom

sholley said:


> PM'd her to see if she can wait till the ohio meet up for me to get Chewie of if she would like to make other/sooner arrangements. We have a very long list of very loving qualified families looking for a Golden rescue.
> 
> Just mapquested her location and she is only 1 hour 15 from where I live and only 39 minutes from where I work. I told her I can get him anytime. Hopefully she will get the messages.



I am only 20 minutes from Springboro Sholley so i'd be happy to help until you can get this dog. let me know.

Oh i just read that mil of heidi will be getting this dog. CONGRATSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sholley

*Welcome Home Chewie*

Chewie will be going to his new home tonite. Heidi36oh is picking him up around 6. :artydudearty2:arty::headbang2:thanks::kiss:


----------



## BeauShel

That is so good. I cant believe how this forum works together so fast to help a golden in need. Heidi36oh you are an angel for taking Chewie and giving him a new home. I know his other mommy will feel alot better knowing he is going to new home.


----------



## Heidi36oh

sholley said:


> Chewie will be going to his new home tonite. Heidi36oh is picking him up around 6. :artydudearty2:arty::headbang2:thanks::kiss:


And I will post pictures as soon as I get him home and let him meet my gang


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

sholley said:


> Guess what...Chewie will be staying in Ohio and on the forum. He is going to be Peanut's new brother....YEAH>>>>>>>
> Thanks a mil heidi36oh


I've known Heidi36oh for quite some time now and this doesn't surprise me one bit! Best wishes my friend...wAy to go...!


----------



## mylissyk

Woo hoo hoo hoo! Great news about Chewie, thank you Ohio members!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Kimm said:


> I've known Heidi36oh for quite some time now and this doesn't surprise me one bit! Best wishes my friend...wAy to go...!


Thank you we got him home and he is doing fine, little skinny but I can fatten him up (like Peanut) lol, gonna take him to the vet in the morning to have him checked out, he's got all his shots, just a check up.


----------



## threegoldengirls

Congratulations on your new pup! He's found a good home!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Bump

Is it on for the 25. of August at noon at Antrim Park, How many of you guy's gonna be there?
I'll be there with my gang:


----------



## nick

25 @ antrim @ noon. 

count me in.

i was thinking of taking my parent's 12 year old golden... but his arthritis is acting up.. so just me and the lil pup.


----------



## Heidi36oh

nick said:


> 25 @ antrim @ noon.
> 
> count me in.
> 
> i was thinking of taking my parent's 12 year old golden... but his arthritis is acting up.. so just me and the lil pup.


 
maybe he be better by then


----------



## shenando

yeah, don't count him out quite yet! We've still got awhile and you never know with arthritis! it could be one of his good days! I'd love to see him if he feels alright that day! And you never know...it could bring out the pup in him!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Is that all 3 people...come on Ohio's let's go..lol


----------



## threegoldengirls

We'll be there the 25th at 12:00.


----------



## Heidi36oh

threegoldengirls said:


> We'll be there the 25th at 12:00.


cool, can't wait


----------



## shenando

So, since we came up with a place, date and time, it looks like Sholley, Nick, Heidi36oh, Threegoldengirls and we (Jeremy, Parker and I) are going...I know quite a few people expressed interest in the beginning, but haven't really responded since...I know that FranH is going to the 2nd Michigan meet-up instead now since it's closer. How about Bailey's Mom, Bonnie Kotara, Hali's Mom, and Lexie's Mom? And anyone else of course.


----------



## nrhareiner

FranH said:


> We are 20 miles from Ohio. Just south of Coldwater, Michigan and north of Fremont, Indiana.
> 
> If it's not far, we may be interested, too. It was sooo much fun last Saturday in Muskegon.


You are not too fare from me. I am in Swanton Ohio just west of Toledo.

Right now I am planing on doing a show in Chelsea Mi Sept. 2

Heidi


----------



## Heidi36oh

nrhareiner said:


> You are not too fare from me. I am in Swanton Ohio just west of Toledo.
> 
> Right now I am planing on doing a show in Chelsea Mi Sept. 2
> 
> Heidi


Can you make it to the meeting on August 25 in Columbus


----------



## nrhareiner

Wish I could but I have a shoot that day and an AKC sanctions show that I am doing with my Corgi to get ready for the Sept 2nd show. Should be fun showing 2 dogs the same day. Oh well.

Heidi


----------



## sholley

Sorry all been busy I am planning on the being there. Probably just with Jimi as Sami does not do well and she would be crazy by herself especially if Beni was gone without her. Will see that day it may change.


----------



## Heidi36oh

sholley said:


> Sorry all been busy I am planning on the being there. Probably just with Jimi as Sami does not do well and she would be crazy by herself especially if Beni was gone without her. Will see that day it may change.


Cool, I'll be there with my gang, plan on bringing all 3 of them:doh:


----------



## nick

*crosses fingers that Zak (the older golden's arthritis is easing up)* but i'll just bring him anyways and he can chill in the water/shade.


----------



## threegoldengirls

Yes, please bring him. He can keep my older girl company! She'll be 9 in January, but she never played alot even in her younger days. She mostly watches tv


----------



## Heidi36oh

threegoldengirls said:


> Yes, please bring him. He can keep my older girl company! She'll be 9 in January, but she never played alot even in her younger days. She mostly watches tv


 
Yeah go ahead and bring him, he'll have fun with some of the older Goldy's, I'll bring a TV so they can watch it ( to funny threegoldengirls). Jack does the same thing, he Lay's there and watches TV.


----------



## Lexie's Mom

I am trying to make arrangements to make it up there too. Like i said, Lexie doesn't do well in the car AT ALL so Crap Bag might be coming alone or i might come alone LOL we'll have to see how the day goes. I'm looking forward to seeing some fellow Buckeyes. This should be a great time.


----------



## sholley

Lexie's Mom said:


> I am trying to make arrangements to make it up there too. Like i said, Lexie doesn't do well in the car AT ALL so Crap Bag might be coming alone or i might come alone LOL we'll have to see how the day goes. I'm looking forward to seeing some fellow Buckeyes. This should be a great time.


sure hope you can make it...do you know Shar's last name I would love to get ahold of her....


----------



## shenando

Lexie's Mom said:


> I am trying to make arrangements to make it up there too. Like i said, Lexie doesn't do well in the car AT ALL so Crap Bag might be coming alone or i might come alone LOL we'll have to see how the day goes. I'm looking forward to seeing some fellow Buckeyes. This should be a great time.


What about Hooch?!  I know that he isn't a golden retriever, but I'd still like to meet him as long as he's okay with other dogs! He's such a cutie!


----------



## threegoldengirls

How many do we have going? Oh by the way Nick, we took the girls to Bow Wow beach last Sunday and the Sunday before. They just loved it!!


----------



## shenando

I think I've counted 6 members plus their goldens for sure??? And then if anyone else is coming that isn't saying...


----------



## Heidi36oh

Cool can't wait, I'm ready, so are the dogs


----------



## Lexie's Mom

shenando said:


> What about Hooch?!  I know that he isn't a golden retriever, but I'd still like to meet him as long as he's okay with other dogs! He's such a cutie!



Hooch might be the one i bring if i bring any at all. I have to keep up my reputation as having the golden retriever next door thingy going. LOL Lexie is just antisocial and it's my fault. She is HORRIBLE in the car. I just think i'd need nerve pills to go LOL Crap Bag is still a little on the hyper side. Not sure how he'd do in the car with me that long. We'll see. I'm going. I would love to see everyone.

Sholley, as for Shar's last name, i have it and her address and number but honestly, they left our forum here and haven't bothered contacting anyone of us locally since. I'm at the point of, their loss. I'm not making the effort. They know where to find us.


----------



## Lexie's Mom

we should try to keep this bumped up since it will be this saturday.


----------



## shenando

We can't wait! I think I'm going to take Parker with me to work that morning and then we'll be up after that. I'm hoping to be able to get off around 11 or 11:30, so hopefully everything goes as planned! Does everyone know where they're going?


----------



## Heidi36oh

We're ready too, got the van all set up for 3 Goldens :doh:.
Can't wait


----------



## Joe

I will put the link to Ohio Meet-Up to the top with other two meet-ups tomorrow.
Joe


----------



## Heidi36oh

Joe said:


> I will put the link to Ohio Meet-Up to the top with other two meet-ups tomorrow.
> Joe


Thanks Joe


----------



## Joe

It's done now.


----------



## Taz Monkey

ok, I'm at work and I can't possibly read through all 16 pages of this, but where and when is the Ohio meet up? somone email me at [email protected]


----------



## Heidi36oh

Joe said:


> It's done now.


Thanks so much Joe, you're great


----------



## Heidi36oh

bump...who is all coming ???


----------



## Heidi36oh

BUMP


----------



## threegoldengirls

Where are we suppose to meet? I think I read something about a bridge? I tried to find a map of the park, couldn't really find much info. Really getting excited about going!


----------



## Heidi36oh

threegoldengirls said:


> Where are we suppose to meet? I think I read something about a bridge? I tried to find a map of the park, couldn't really find much info. Really getting excited about going!


I think soonest you walk under the bridge you see the water and that's where everyone is meeting right?


----------



## shenando

yeah, once you turn into the park, you just follow the drive which ends up being a parking lot...it may end up being crowded enough that we'll have to turn around and park further back??? But anyways, once you park and get out of your car, you'll walk underneath 315 (which is right beside the parking lot) and as soon as you go under that, the lake is right out in front of you. There is a deck-type thing straight ahead that overlooks the lake, so I just figured it was as good a place as any. When I went there, there were plenty of ducks in the water right there, so that may be interesting, but as far as a meeting place, it would be right out there for everyone to see as soon as they get there.


----------



## shenando

I can't believe it's almost here!  It's been such a long time coming! Hopefully the rain holds off on us! I think it sits at about 50% chance right now???  Let's all pray for the best! I'm up for a little rain anyways (if it has to happen) as long as it isn't storming!


----------



## nrhareiner

Even though I can not come I hope anyone coming from this part of Ohio can get through. I-75 was closed around Findlay. Too much rain to little time.

Heidi


----------



## Lexie's Mom

Gosh, i hope the heat lets up before Saturday. Does anyone know the forecast?


----------



## shenando

I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be nice and hot (high 80's, almost 90) with now they've decreased the chance of rain to 40%...that's a good sign!  It says a chance of scattered thunderstorms...


----------



## Lexie's Mom

at least it won't be 100+ like lately.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Does anyone know if there's any flooding where we are going?


----------



## shenando

hadn't even actually thought of that.  The only bad flooding that I really heard of was in Bucyrus and Shelby (around there,) but I don't know...


----------



## sholley

sad to report that I can not attend now on Saturday. Sorry all was very very much looking forward to meeting everyone. If all goes well let's try again this fall. Post lots of pics for me.


----------



## Heidi36oh

sholley said:


> sad to report that I can not attend now on Saturday. Sorry all was very very much looking forward to meeting everyone. If all goes well let's try again this fall. Post lots of pics for me.


Awww so sorry, I'll take lots of pictures for you


----------



## shenando

We're very sorry to hear that!  We were looking forward to meeting you and your crew! We'll definitely take plenty of pics for you!


----------



## Lexie's Mom

so any flooding issues up there? do we know who is all going? Unfortunately, i will not be going either. I have to help out my mother. She is depending on me and is still very ill. I hope everyone has a good time.


----------



## threegoldengirls

Are four still going?


----------



## shenando

Well, as far as I know there are still 4 of us.  Hopefully no one else cancels! We're still definitely going as long as nobody calls off at work tomorrow. I am weekend manager and can't get out of it. If all goes well, I will be getting off at 11, so that should give me plenty of time to get there. I'm taking Parker to work with me and Jeremy's meeting me when I get off. We'll go rain or shine as long as there is no thunder and lightening. We've been looking forward to this for a long time!


----------



## Heidi36oh

shenando said:


> Well, as far as I know there are still 4 of us.  Hopefully no one else cancels! We're still definitely going as long as nobody calls off at work tomorrow. I am weekend manager and can't get out of it. If all goes well, I will be getting off at 11, so that should give me plenty of time to get there. I'm taking Parker to work with me and Jeremy's meeting me when I get off. We'll go rain or shine as long as there is no thunder and lightening. We've been looking forward to this for a long time!


Me too, we're gonna be there with my gang


----------



## nick

just me and jake are gonna be there. the old man is feeling kinda stiff.. so i'll be leaving him home.


----------



## shenando

I'm just glad to hear that you're coming!  It seems like everyone is canceling on us!  It looks like it will be the four of us!


----------



## shenando

how old did you say Jake is?


----------



## nick

jake is now 5 months.. and i got the address.. google is great for everything.


----------



## threegoldengirls

So glad it's still on! We will be there at noon. It shouldn't be hard to tell who we are with our three crazy girls!


----------



## shenando

So it sounds like there will be 8 goldens! Should be beautiful!  If we by some chance get there early, I don't know if we'll be able to keep Parker out of the water, so you may look for us to the side of the deck thing!  As soon as he sees water he turns into a lunatic!  Gotta love 'em!


----------



## Heidi36oh

shenando said:


> So it sounds like there will be 8 goldens! Should be beautiful!  If we by some chance get there early, I don't know if we'll be able to keep Parker out of the water, so you may look for us to the side of the deck thing!  As soon as he sees water he turns into a lunatic!  Gotta love 'em!


So do mine...LOL


----------



## Maggies mom

Hope everyone has a great time ...Make sure you take lots of pictures.....


----------



## Heidi36oh

Maggies mom said:


> Hope everyone has a great time ...Make sure you take lots of pictures.....


We'll take lot's of pictures and post them later on


----------



## Lexie's Mom

I just got home from mom's house. She had me painting her living room. YUCK... nothing worse than painting. 

I'm anxiously awaiting the Ohio meet up pictures. I hope it was a big success.


----------



## sholley

*Where's the pic's?*

Hi guys. I am so bummed I missed today. Hope you all did not have any rain. We had a few thunderboomers today...Hope you all had a wonderful time....
Ready for the pic's


----------



## Heidi36oh

sholley said:


> Hi guys. I am so bummed I missed today. Hope you all did not have any rain. We had a few thunderboomers today...Hope you all had a wonderful time....
> Ready for the pic's


We had a great day no rain, dogs had lot's of fun. I left my camera in the car but there is others that took pictures. I'm sure they will post them.


----------



## Joe

Hey guys, please don't forget to post some photos...
I am collecting pictures from all meet-ups and planning to create a separate page about it.
You can also email them to me at:
*goldenretrieverforum at gmail dot com*


----------



## shenando

Joe, there are plenty of pictures under 1. (something about ohio meet-up) I am pretty sure that it is also under the events section. There are 3 ohio threads...this one, and 2 others. It's the one the has a 1 in it. Pictures start on page 2 I believe.


----------



## shenando

It's under 1. GRF meeting in Ohio. I had to look it up to be sure. There is now also a thread for Another Ohio Meeting. Any chance you could put that one under the upcoming GRF events? Thanks!


----------

